# Грыжа диска L4-L5 до 1,0 см с каудальной миграцией до 0,7 (абсолютный стеноз)



## ЛилияБ (23 Авг 2019)

Здравствуйте, меня зовут Лилия, мне 37 лет, в 2011 г. на улице поскользнулась, но не упала, и почувствовала резкую боль в спине и правой ноге. Боли были невыносимые, обезболивающие практически не помогали. Попала на прием к неврологу, она отправила меня на МРТ. Показало: дорзальная правосторонняя секвестрированная медиально-парамедиальная грыжа диска L5/S1 размером до 0,9см, распространяющаяся в межпозвонковые отверстия с обеих сторон и компримирующая передние отделы дурального мешка, секвестр размерами до 1,6*1,4*1,7 расположен в правом латеральном кармане, прилежит в верхних отделах к грыже, распространяется каудально на 1,7см, компримирует корешок S1 справа и прилежащие отделы дурального мешка, суживает просвет позвоночного канала на этом уровне. Дорзальная диффузная протрузия диска L4/L5 размером до 0,4см, распространяющаяся в межпозвонковые отверстия с обеих сторон, и деформирующая передние отделы дурального мешка. Увидев эти результаты, невролог отправила меня на консультацию к нейрохирургу. Тот конечно сразу закричал – операция, срочная, даю тебе 3 дня на анализы. Но по стечению странных обстоятельств я так на эту операцию и не попала. По совету знакомых попала на лечение в частную клинику, прошла там курс блокад (через 2 недели курса блокад забегала как новенькая как будто и не было этих кошмарных болей), пиявок, иголок, массажа, лечилась 3 месяца. Грыжа о себе практически не напоминала на протяжении 8 лет. И вот наступает май 2019 г. Стала побаливать спина, с каждым днем все сильнее. 29 мая пошла на прием к неврологу, 31 мая сделала МРТ, снимки (надеюсь правильно с диска сфотографировала) и описание прилагаю. По результатам видно, что та старая грыжа стала в 2р меньше и секвестр исчез (доктора все очень данному факту удивляются), но на месте протрузии вышла новая грыжа и тоже, как и в первый раз, очень приличная. 7 июня меня перекосило налево, ходить стало неудобно и тяжело. Нейрохирург сказал прямых показаний к операции нет, но стеноз (абсолютный) на грани фола. Дал мне 4 недели на консервативное лечение, если результата не будет, плановая операция с укреплением сегмента болтами. Невролог лечила меня таблетками и уколами нпвс, мио релаксантами, боль стала чуть меньше, но совсем не прошла. 18 июля случилось обострение, вернулись сильные боли и перекос стал настолько сильный, тело скручивало в спираль. Далее я пошла лечиться в ту клинику, где лечилась в 2011 г., на данный момент сделали мне кучу блокад в район грыжи и даже была блокада грушевидной мышцы, капельницы, уколы, токи. От сильных болей избавили. Но перекос остается, в какой-то момент он стал поменьше и казалось уже выпрямляет. Но вчера доктор решил положить меня на растяжение, после него я час еще пролежала на этом аппарате после процедуры, а потом, когда начала вставать поняла, что не могу встать на правую ногу, подумала ну все, отнимается. Кое как добралась до дома, нога постепенно пришла в себя. Перекос стал снова очень сильный.

Была еще у одного нашего известного специалиста мануального терапевта. Он меня покрутил, похрустел, прописал курс блокад в мышцу в паху, сказал она меня кривит, и 10 капельниц баралгин+папаверин+димедрол. Начинаю этот курс с понедельника.

На данный момент беспокоит этот сильный перекос, который не проходит уже 3й месяц, хожу с трудом, купила себе костыли, чтобы ходить было удобнее, при ходьбе тянущая боль в правой ноге в голени сбоку и сзади. Повторюсь, болей в спине практически нет, ноги мерзнуть перестали (дико мерзли сначала), онемение на некоторых участках правой ноги прошло, слабости в ноге нет, мурашки только бегают в стопе. В лежачем положении (в котором нахожусь уже месяц) вообще чувствую себя абсолютно здоровым человеком, ничего не болит и не беспокоит, ночью сплю нормально. Доктор отправляет на КТ блокаду к нейрохирургам. Говорит операцию сделать всегда успеете, тем более что у меня первая грыжа уменьшилась в 2р и секвестр исчез.

Уважаемые доктора форума, дайте, пожалуйста,

свои комментарии, нужна ли все-таки операция, раз абсолютный стеноз ПК. Очень настроена на консервативное лечение, беспокоит долго не проходящий перекос, он по сути и мешает сейчас. Лечащий доктор говорит это защитный перекос, и возможно КТ блокада снимет его.


----------



## La murr (23 Авг 2019)

@ЛилияБ, Лилия, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## ЛилияБ (23 Авг 2019)

здравствуйте! не разобралась еще как это сделать)


----------



## La murr (23 Авг 2019)

@ЛилияБ, всё обязательно получится!


----------



## ЛилияБ (23 Авг 2019)

надеюсь!


----------



## Александр_100 (24 Авг 2019)

@ЛилияБ, Обратитесь к доктору @AIR, он подскажет вам по поводу перекоса. Можно сделать фотографии тела стоя ровно спереди и сзади, в купальнике, так чтобы было видно спину.


----------



## ЛилияБ (24 Авг 2019)

Спасибо, Александр! так и сделаю!


----------



## ЛилияБ (24 Авг 2019)

сегодня согнуло еще сильнее!кое как хожу


----------



## AIR (25 Авг 2019)

ЛилияБ написал(а):


> сегодня согнуло еще сильнее!кое как хожу


Вы пишете о перекосе, однако снимки только сбоку. Как можно оценить перекос , если на снимках его не видно?


----------



## ЛилияБ (25 Авг 2019)

здравствуйте, @AIR, он случился после мрт


----------



## AIR (25 Авг 2019)

День добрый, оценить проблему можно путем осмотра (наилучший вариант) или хотя бы по снимкам (более-менее вариант).. Ну и снимки, желательно , чтобы были не только сбоку, но и спереди..


----------



## ЛилияБ (25 Авг 2019)

@AIR, поняла, видимо не все снимки я на диске нашла


----------



## AIR (25 Авг 2019)

При отсутствии даже "прямых" снимков, приходится основываться только на "описательной" части, которая также может не на 100% соответствовать действительности. . Поэтому итоговые выводы можно будет с полным правом назвать предположительными. ..
Итак. Ситуация 8ми летней давности: грыжа 0.9 см с секвестром. . Помог двух недельный курс блокад. .. Соответственно можно сделать вывод,  что основные болевые проявления были обусловлены не компрессией именно грыжей, а мышечно-тоническими и отёчными факторами. Блокады уменьшили мышечное напряжение и отечность тканей, вот болевой синдром и купировался..  Молодой возраст при отсутствии заметных дегенеративных изменений в местных тканях и саногенез сделал свое дело -  практически всё,  что выдавилось,  рассосалось..


ЛилияБ написал(а):


> И вот наступает май 2019 г. Стала побаливать спина, с каждым днем все сильнее. 29 мая пошла на прием к неврологу, 31 мая сделала МРТ, снимки (надеюсь правильно с диска сфотографировала) и описание прилагаю. По результатам видно, что та старая грыжа стала в 2р меньше и секвестр исчез (доктора все очень данному факту удивляются), но на месте протрузии вышла новая грыжа и тоже, как и в первый раз, очень приличная.


Но, как говорится, "не всё коту масленница", тот же самый образ жизни с теми же нагрузками постепенно увеличивал мышечное напряжение до критических размеров и "бац, вторая смена", боли в пояснице. 


ЛилияБ написал(а):


> 7 июня меня перекосило налево, ходить стало неудобно и тяжело. Нейрохирург сказал прямых показаний к операции нет, но стеноз (абсолютный) на грани фола.


Так как нет признаков компрессии, только мышечно-тонические проявления,  то квалифицированный нейрохирург сделал совершенно верный вывод и принял решение.


ЛилияБ написал(а):


> Дал мне 4 недели на консервативное лечение, если результата не будет, плановая операция с укреплением сегмента болтами.


Учитывая первый эпизод дал время на консервативное лечение. Почему операция с "болтами" непонятно, но я и не хирург.


ЛилияБ написал(а):


> Невролог лечила меня таблетками и уколами нпвс, мио релаксантами, боль стала чуть меньше, но совсем не прошла. 18 июля случилось обострение, вернулись сильные боли и перекос стал настолько сильный, тело скручивало в спираль


Длительный по времени процесс, повышение чувствительности местных двигательных неровно,  застойные явления в мышцах, возможно наличие миогелозов и миофиброзов -  вот и низкая эффективность стандартного медикаментозного лечения.


ЛилияБ написал(а):


> Далее я пошла лечиться в ту клинику, где лечилась в 2011 г., на данный момент сделали мне кучу блокад в район грыжи и даже была блокада грушевидной мышцы, капельницы, уколы, токи. От сильных болей избавили. Но перекос остается, в какой-то момент он стал поменьше и казалось уже выпрямляет.


Более широкое и разнообразное лечение и помогло побольше.


ЛилияБ написал(а):


> Но вчера доктор решил положить меня на растяжение, после него я час еще пролежала на этом аппарате после процедуры, а потом, когда начала вставать поняла, что не могу встать на правую ногу, подумала ну все, отнимается. Кое как добралась до дома, нога постепенно пришла в себя. Перекос стал снова очень сильный.


К сожалению ошибка, такое бывает, особенно в достаточно сложных случаях - может небольшая, но для данного состояния избыточная нагрузка привела к обратному усилению спазма..


ЛилияБ написал(а):


> Была еще у одного нашего известного специалиста мануального терапевта. Он меня покрутил, похрустел, прописал курс блокад в мышцу в паху, сказал она меня кривит, и 10 капельниц баралгин+папаверин+димедрол. Начинаю этот курс с понедельника.


Восприятие неоднозначно. Крутить,  хрустеть при грыже в 1.0 см я бы очень не рискнул!  Но , про мышцу в паху, которая "кривит", очень разумная мысль.. А вот в работе руками с мышцами, судя по приведенной выдержке, он никак.
И упражнения ни один из специалистов не показывал...


ЛилияБ написал(а):


> Уважаемые доктора форума, дайте, пожалуйста,
> свои комментарии, нужна ли все-таки операция, раз абсолютный стеноз ПК.


Повторюсь, ситуация неоднозначна. Не видя пациента рассуждать крайне сложно..


ЛилияБ написал(а):


> Лечащий доктор говорит это защитный перекос, и возможно КТ блокада снимет его.


Хотелось бы..


ЛилияБ написал(а):


> Очень настроена на консервативное лечение, беспокоит долго не проходящий перекос, он по сути и мешает сейчас.


Лично у меня в подобной ситуации на восстановление при посещении 2 раза в неделю уходит до 2х месяцев..  У Вас нет специалистов с опытом работы с мышечно-тоническими нарушениями такого характера и степени выраженности,  поэтому ситуация патовая - и операция вряд ли спасет и подобное консервативное лечение малоэффективно..


----------



## ЛилияБ (25 Авг 2019)

@AIR, он крутил и хрустел очень мягко и нажимал на точки на животе, со спиной не делал ничего


----------



## ЛилияБ (25 Авг 2019)

может быть он все таки знаком с мышечно-тоническими нарушениями


----------



## AIR (25 Авг 2019)

ЛилияБ написал(а):


> @AIR, он крутил и хрустел очень мягко и нажимал на точки на животе, со спиной не делал ничего


Мне приходится судить только по тому, что и как Вы написали.. так как я даже фронтального снимка не видел, не то то Вас.


ЛилияБ написал(а):


> может быть он все таки знаком с мышечно-тоническими нарушениями


Знакомство и достаточный опыт работы не только в общем, а и с конкретной проблемой не о всем одно и то же.
P.S.Просто я только высказал своё мнение, как Вы и просили.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Авг 2019)

@ЛилияБ, попросили посмотреть тему и не задали вопросов.
Поможет ли КТ блокада - вполне?
Что еще можете на месте организовать?


----------



## Александр_100 (26 Авг 2019)

@ЛилияБ, 
Если можете сделайте фото своего тела. Стоя расслаблено вид спереди и вид сзади, вид с боку в купальнике. Тогда доктор @AIR, более конкретно по мышцам расскажет.


----------



## ЛилияБ (26 Авг 2019)

@Александр_100, стоять сейчас мне очень сложно, очень сильный перекос, я ходить практически не могу, выходила сегодня после процедур согнутая вперед  и держалась обеими руками за мужа, вообще не могу выпрямиться

@Доктор Ступин, добрый день, вопросы такие:
1) нужна ли все-таки операция, раз абсолютный стеноз ПК?
2) что за не проходящий перекос? сейчас вообще он не дает ходить
3) кт блокада поможет выпрямиться?

@Доктор Ступин, блокад и капельниц сделали уже много, что еще можно организовать не знаю, подскажите, по КТ блокаде завтра скорее всего будет консультация с нейрохирургом


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Авг 2019)

...1) нужна ли все-таки операция, раз абсолютный стеноз ПК?
Исследования важны, но клиника иногда важнее.
Показания к операции нашли?

...2) что за не проходящий перекос? сейчас вообще он не дает ходить
Правильно сказали, защитный, анталгический, прямой признак "прижатия" нерва.
И "отжать" его можно либо устранив отек, что быстро дает эффект.
Или долго - резорбция, а это до года работы и учитывая прошлые обострения и данные о стенозе, можно заранее говорить о малой эффективности этого процесса.

...3) кт блокада поможет выпрямиться?
Да, если там еще есть отек.


----------



## ЛилияБ (26 Авг 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, снимали отек капельницами, блокадами, токами, перекос все равно остался и есть ли там еще отек...? прямых показаний нет к операции...но этот перекос...никак его не могут устранить и из за него встает вопрос об операции, но сегодня после блокады (не знаю что за мышца) сбоку ягодицы и капельницы чувствую правую ногу лучше, в ней неприятные ощущения исчезли (ногу сводило периодически особенно сильно в ягодице)

@Доктор Ступин, доктора говорят еще рано МРТ делать, тем более что симптоматика остается...может все таки сделать и посмотреть что там с грыжей происходит?

@AIR, спасибо большое за такой развернутый комментарий!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Авг 2019)

ЛилияБ написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, доктора говорят еще рано МРТ делать, тем более что симптоматика остается...может все таки сделать и посмотреть что там с грыжей происходит?


Если принимаем решение, то делать.
А если не оперироваться, то можно и не делать пока, тут клиника важнее.


----------



## ЛилияБ (26 Авг 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, пока все не испробую на операцию не лягу, спасибо, что уделили внимание мне, Федор Петрович!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Авг 2019)

Каков план?


----------



## ЛилияБ (26 Авг 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, начала лечение капельницы (баралгин+папаверин+димедрол) одну сегодня сделали+еще 9шт, блокады цель т (доктор решает куда ставить, сегодня была не в пах) одну сегодня сделали+еще 9шт, посмотрим каков будет результат к концу этой недели, на днях консультация по КТ блокаде, нейрохирург посмотрит показана ли она мне и когда ее можно будет сделать...пока как то так...что еще сюда можно добавить?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Авг 2019)

Физиотерапию.
Массаж.
Мануальную терапию
Лфк.
Время.


----------



## ЛилияБ (26 Авг 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, физиотерапию какую? массаж и мануальную терапию именно сейчас никто не предлагал, говорят пока лучше не трогать...лфк тоже сейчас наверное нельзя? или что то легкое лежа?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Авг 2019)

> ...физиотерапию какую?


Какая есть. Конечно лучше современный высокоинтенсивные.


> ...массаж и мануальную терапию именно сейчас никто не предлагал, говорят пока лучше не трогать.


Лучше не трогать, чем трогать неправильно.


> ...лфк тоже сейчас наверное нельзя? или что то легкое лежа?


Начинать надо всегда лежа, постепененно повышая нагрузку.

*Упражнения лечебные при болях в спине*

9. *Комплекс лечебной гимнастики в остром периоде*

10.  *Комплекс лечебной гимнастики в подостром периоде*

11. *Комплекс лечебной гимнастики в период ремиссии*


----------



## ЛилияБ (26 Авг 2019)

Какая есть. Конечно лучше современный высокоинтенсивные - @Доктор Ступин, можете написать примеры? поищу их у нас в городе

есть конечно все таки боли, стоит проковылять туда сюда до Т, потом болит минут 15 и проходит, хожу с очень большим трудом


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Авг 2019)

ЛилияБ написал(а):


> Какая есть. Конечно лучше современный высокоинтенсивные - @Доктор Ступин, можете написать примеры? поищу их у нас в городе


SIS магнитноимпульсная терапия
HIL лазеротерапия


----------



## ЛилияБ (26 Авг 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, HIL лазеротерапия нашла

@Доктор Ступин, упражнения можно делать лежа на кровати на ортопедическом матрасе?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Авг 2019)

Лишь бы не больно


----------



## ЛилияБ (26 Авг 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, хорошо, не понимаю только, 3 месяц на исходе...какого стабильного улучшения нет...плохой знак? хотя конечно движение ограничено у меня только последние 1,5 мес всего, лежа дак вообще все отлично...а читая этот форум понимаю, что люди мучаются по 4мес и более


----------



## Александр_100 (27 Авг 2019)

ЛилияБ написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, хорошо, не понимаю только, 3 месяц на исходе...какого стабильного улучшения нет...плохой знак? хотя конечно движение ограничено у меня только последние 1,5 мес всего, лежа дак вообще все отлично...а читая этот форум понимаю, что люди мучаются по 4мес и более


Люди иногда годами мучаются. В разной степени. Эта такая болячка, вылечить которую совсем не возможно, можно только поддерживать себя и немного улучшить состояние. На сколько улучшить. Тут все зависит от запущенности ситуации, от того насколько специалисту хорошие будут лечить, так от того сколько сами будите усилия прикладывать в будущем.
Про себя могу сказать пару слов, я мучаюсь со своей проблемой уже 8 лет. До конца вылечить не получается. Для того, чтобы работать, двигаться я превратил жизнь в сплошную самопрессуру и ежедневную тренировку! Здоровье буквально добиваюсь!
Ну и сидячую позу всяко нужно будет ограничивать, 4-ре часа в нель больше нельзя седеть по хорошему!


----------



## ЛилияБ (27 Авг 2019)

@Александр_100, да уж...8 лет приличный срок! я в прошлый раз за 2 нед блокад забешала, а потом просто долечивалась несколько мес и результат таков...грыжа стала в 2р меньше и секвестр исчез...даже не знаю хватило бы у меня лично терпения на 8 лета Вы, @Александр_100, герой, терпения Вам не занимать

вчера мне стало еще хуже...даже лежа было больно...нашла 2 позы. в которых не больно...кое как ночь пережила, с утра вообще не могла выпрямиться...залезла на костылики и почапала...поехала опять на блокаду и капельницу...помогло...снова себя чувствую  (лежа опять таки) хорошо...была у нейрохирурга в нашей спец больнице городской, только там кт блокады делают...он в кт блокаде мне отказал, только операция, без укрепления и имплантов, просто удаление, через 3 дня выпишут домой, очень настаивал, говорит грыжа очень сильно перекрыла ПК...такие дела


----------



## Александр_100 (27 Авг 2019)

ЛилияБ написал(а):


> @Александр_100, да уж...8 лет приличный срок! я в прошлый раз за 2 нед блокад забешала, а потом просто долечивалась несколько мес и результат таков...грыжа стала в 2р меньше и секвестр исчез...даже не знаю хватило бы у меня лично терпения на 8 лета Вы, @Александр_100, герой, терпения Вам не занимать


Спасибо! Куда девать приходится жить, работать. По сути после каждого дня у меня накапливаются эти все напряжения, спазмы прострелы и приходится все это разминать, расслаблять и так каждый день постоянная борьба. Если все бросить, то меня просто скрутит и все, я уже через неделю стану не дееспособным, а троих детей надо кормить!


ЛилияБ написал(а):


> вчера мне стало еще хуже...даже лежа было больно...нашла 2 позы. в которых не больно...кое как ночь пережила, с утра вообще не могла выпрямиться...залезла на костылики и почапала...поехала опять на блокаду и капельницу...помогло...снова себя чувствую  (лежа опять таки) хорошо...была у нейрохирурга в нашей спец больнице городской, только там кт блокады делают...он в кт блокаде мне отказал, только операция, без укрепления и имплантов, просто удаление, через 3 дня выпишут домой, очень настаивал, говорит грыжа очень сильно перекрыла ПК...такие дела


Операция это не очень хорошо, е нужно делать в крайнем случаи. Почитай тему Дмитрия. Он сделал 4-ре операции и толку ноль, даже хуже. Там у него две части. Это ссылка на вторую. 
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/28652/page-32#post-398144
В любом случаи с мышцами придется работать всяко с операцией или нет. Не факт, что если сделаете операцию, то тело выпрямится.


----------



## ЛилияБ (27 Авг 2019)

@Александр_100, я читала его тему, сказать что я в шоке это ничего не сказать! издеваются над человеком! к этому нейрохирургу меня отправил мой старший брат, он оперировался у него, вообще у него было 3 операции - 3 грыжи постепенно убрал и один диск имплант - Межосистый имплант "диам", долго тоже не соглашался на первую операцию, пока совсем худо не стало, но у него и грыжи были больше, чем моя, смеется надо мной что я тяну с ней...мучаюсь, все у него норм со спиной сейчас, но работу бросил. которая довела до грыж

@Александр_100, он сказал перекос от того, что грыжа сильно на корешок давит, уберем ее и перекос уйдет, и боль тоже, блокады хватает ровно на сутки, я пару дней без них побыла, так скрутило в бараний рог, а потом и боль пришла даже в положении лежа


----------



## Александр_100 (27 Авг 2019)

ЛилияБ написал(а):


> @Александр_100, он сказал перекос от того, что грыжа сильно на корешок давит, уберем ее и перекос уйдет, и боль тоже, блокады хватает ровно на сутки, я пару дней без них побыла, так скрутило в бараний рог, а потом и боль пришла даже в положении лежа


Вообще если расслабить мышцы, то и грыжа может уменьшиться как в прошлый раз. Только нужен специалист который это сделает. А его нет! Такие специалисты очень редкая находка.
А операция это рулетка, как повезет. Но почитав форум и также основываясь на опыте вашего брата можно сказать, что одной операцией не все отделываются. Иногда их много надо. А это в сумме очень длительная реабилитация. Да еще если болты поставят не в первую операцию, так в третью, потом сгибать это место не будет, дальше разрушаться все будет в позвоночнике.
Консервативно лучше. Но если нет терпения и возможности, то тогда только резать.


----------



## Весёлый (27 Авг 2019)

Застращали девушку. Да, показатели по титану на ПКОП никакие, но это при нестабильных листезах с задним доступом. А то, что будет рецидив - не факт.
А у Дмитрия другая ситуация была. И другой позвоночник со своими особенностями.
Здесь стандарты не подходят.


----------



## Александр_100 (27 Авг 2019)

Есть сильный перекос, который дают мышцы. Если верить врачам, то из-за зажатого нерва. Да нерв освободят, но мышцы не факт, что расслабятся в то положение, которое должно быть. Это связано с тем, что мышцы накапливают МФС. А если перекос не уйдет, то грыжа может опять появится повторно. Её опять вырежут и так пока позвонки не закрепят болтами. Читал я такие темы тут.
Т.е. надо все рано работать с мышцами.
По хорошему начать с мышц, а если не поможет, тогда операция и продолжать работать с мышцами!


----------



## Весёлый (27 Авг 2019)

Пока будет зажат корешок - перекос не уйдет и мышцы не расслабятся. Или мышечно-тонический синдром при грыжах с компрессией - отдельная тема? А вот опасность патологического повреждения нервного волокна при постоянной компрессии, сопровождающейся отеком и воспалением - вещь реальная. Перекос - это следствие, а не причина.

Другое дело, что компрессия вызвана именно отеком и воспалением, а не грыжей, выпавшей в позвоночный канал. Но, тогда после соответствующей медикаментозной и физиотерапии состояние должно улучшиться. Тогда да - можно попробовать консервативно полечиться.


----------



## ЛилияБ (27 Авг 2019)

мне этот отек пытаются убрать блокадами и капельницами, месяц и 1 нед и это дело тоже наверное не мб бесконечным, вкачали в меня тонну всяких лекарств...и у моих докторов уже тоже возникла мысль об операции в моем случае, все не так идет как в прошлый раз...каждый день с утра все заново начинается (перекос), надежда была на кт блокаду, думала раз по знакомству и он заведующий, то она мне обеспечена...аха фигушки, в ней мне отказали. а кт блокаду  делают в нашем городе только в этой больнице, я не дала еще согласия, посмотрим что дальше будет, а у брата не рецидивы были (по крайней мере он так говорит), просто постепенно убрал 3шт, а Дмитрию очень сочувствую


----------



## Весёлый (27 Авг 2019)

@ЛилияБ, да, очень надеюсь, что все же обойдется без операции. Выздоравливайте скорее


----------



## ЛилияБ (27 Авг 2019)

@Шура Балаганов, спасибо! надежда умирает последней


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Авг 2019)

> ...мне этот отек пытаются убрать блокадами и капельницами, месяц и 1 нед и это дело тоже наверное не мб бесконечным, вкачали в меня тонну всяких лекарств...


Значит грыжа не отечная, в отличии от прошлого раза.


> ... моих докторов уже тоже возникла мысль об операции в моем случае, все не так идет как в прошлый раз...каждый день с утра все заново начинается (перекос), надежда была на кт блокаду, думала раз по знакомству и он заведующий, то она мне обеспечена...аха фигушки, в ней мне отказали. а кт блокаду  делают в нашем городе только в этой больнице, я не дала еще согласия, посмотрим что дальше будет


Посмотрим, но лучше не просто лежать, а помогать организму с резорбцией.


----------



## ЛилияБ (28 Авг 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, конечно, Ваши рекомендации начала выполнять

сегодня с утра опять хуже, нога болит


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Авг 2019)

Перечислите то, что делаете за день?


----------



## ЛилияБ (29 Авг 2019)

Все, стопа ослабла сильно, еду в нейрохирургию, меня там уже ждут


----------



## 32Ольга (29 Авг 2019)

@ЛилияБ, держитесь, все будет хорошо!


----------



## Весёлый (29 Авг 2019)

@ЛилияБ, Удачи, Удачи, Удачи!


----------



## Александр_100 (29 Авг 2019)

ЛилияБ написал(а):


> Все, стопа ослабла сильно, еду в нейрохирургию, меня там уже ждут


Плохо, плохо! Ну если по другому никак, то только операция.
Проклятая сидячая работа!


----------



## ЛилияБ (29 Авг 2019)

Спасибо за поддержку. Операция прошла успешно. Уже в палате лежу. Стопа вроде двигается, а пальчики вверх пока не могу поднять.


----------



## Фанис1303 (29 Авг 2019)

Полегче стало хоть?


----------



## Весёлый (29 Авг 2019)

@ЛилияБ, раз ослабла перед операцией - нужно время на восстановление проводимости после. Выздоравливайте скорее
Советую держать Фёдора Петровича в курсе дела.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Авг 2019)

Все будет хорошо.


----------



## ЛилияБ (30 Авг 2019)

Конечно полегче, ничего не болит.

Скоро мой доктор придет меня на ноги поднимать. Будем вместе ходить))не могу пока понять выппямило меня или нет...со спины на живот и обратно страшно переворачиваться)))


----------



## ЛилияБ (30 Авг 2019)

Прошлась чуть чуть и устала...перекос небольшой еще остается. Стопа сильнее, чем вчера, доктор говорит значит повезло, успели.


----------



## Весёлый (30 Авг 2019)

ЛилияБ написал(а):


> Прошлась чуть чуть и устала...перекос небольшой еще остается. Стопа сильнее, чем вчера, доктор говорит значит повезло, успели.


Перекос был из-за спазма и укорочения мышц в следствие компрессии корешка. Корешок освободили, вынужденное положение уже не нужно. ЛФК  по разрешению врача, приведёт мышцы в порядок и перекос должен уйти совсем.


----------



## ЛилияБ (30 Авг 2019)

Да, сегодня врач ЛФК должен прийти, доктор говорит выпрямляйся давай старайся. Как могу спину прямо держу.


----------



## 32Ольга (30 Авг 2019)

@ЛилияБ, не спешите, строго выполняйте рекомендации врача, не форсируйте события и все будет хорошо! Выздоравливайте!


----------



## ЛилияБ (30 Авг 2019)

Конечно. Я себя не подгоняю...это доктор скорее делает, чем я)))


----------



## Александр_100 (3 Сен 2019)

@ЛилияБ, Знаете, что сыграло основную роль в лечении грыж у вашего родственника? Не операция! Смена работы, т.е. по сути смена образа жизни! Это самое главное. Успеха в лечении болячки можно достичь гораздо больше если изменить образ жизни, т.е. исключить ту нагрузку которая привела с к проблеме.


----------



## ЛилияБ (3 Сен 2019)

@Александр_100, он бросил работу по моему после первой операции, на данный момент у меня сложилось такое мнение, что лечь бы мне на операцию на неделю пораньше...и не было бы слабой стопы...(доктор был злой, когда я экстренно приехала...сказал еще бы дольше в носу то ковыряла!..)...кстати я уже дома)))сегодня приехала

перекос практически ушел...совсем чуток остался...и как же здорово ходить без костылей на своих двоих...правда пока медленно, но ничего! никаких ощущений неприятных, ни боли, ни иголок, ни мурашек, не тянет, не сводит...


----------



## Александр_100 (3 Сен 2019)

ЛилияБ написал(а):


> перекос практически ушел...совсем чуток остался...и как же здорово ходить без костылей на своих двоих...правда пока медленно, но ничего! никаких ощущений неприятных, ни боли, ни иголок, ни мурашек, не тянет, не сводит...


Значит именно грыжа сдавливала и была пучиной перекоса. Теперь главное сохранить хорошее состояние и не вернуть грыжу обратно.
По сути чтобы так было сидячую работу нельзя к сожалению.


----------



## ЛилияБ (3 Сен 2019)

@Александр_100, я лежа работать научилась...и меня не напрягает это


----------



## Александр_100 (3 Сен 2019)

Я тоже так работаю частенько. Это лучше чем сидя перегружать ППМ. Единственно в лежачей позе нужно следить, чтобы шея не перегружалась.

Кстати не засыпаете лежа работать? Я вот уже поле пары часов лежания начинаю со сном бороться.


----------



## ЛилияБ (3 Сен 2019)

@Александр_100, нетпро шею да, Вы правы. Делаю перерывы для ее отдыха. В моем случае надо просто планировать правильно день, а не оставлять все на последний момент, все делать постепенно, тогда и времени хватит и шея не устанет.


----------



## Александр_100 (3 Сен 2019)

Да, да. Это правильно. Если бы так с самого начала, может быть и болячки бы не было.


----------



## ЛилияБ (3 Сен 2019)

@Александр_100, так хорошая мысля приходит опосля


----------



## ЛилияБ (2 Окт 2019)

Привет всем. Вот и месяц пролетел...корсет сняла и даже уже разрешено сидеть...что сказать...полет нормальный ощущения есть, не без них, и в ноге и в спине в районе операции, в спине только после снятия корсета, нога еще слабовата, пару раз даже подвернула (сама виновата, нече по неровной поверхности ходить). ИРТ пока не начала, которую доктор рекомендовал....жутко надоели иголки за 3 мес лечения-мучения. В общем и целом чувствую себя здоровым человеком в любом положении тела! Работать продолжаю лежа, но нахожусь все еще на больничном и невролог списывать с бл пока не торопиться (я все думаю гадаю насколько ее хватит). Принимаю табл для проводимости, магнит, массаж. Много гуляю. Кароче говоря...наслаждаюсь жизнью. ВСЕМ ЗДОРОВЬЯ, БЕРЕГИТЕ И ЛЮБИТЕ СЕБЯ!!!@

Костыли муж из больницы еще увез, с глаз долой!!!... Отдали более в них нуждающимся....


----------



## Александр_100 (3 Окт 2019)

ЛилияБ написал(а):


> В общем и целом чувствую себя здоровым человеком в любом положении тела! Работать продолжаю лежа, но нахожусь все еще на больничном и невролог списывать с бл пока не торопиться (я все думаю гадаю насколько ее хватит).


Раз работаете лежа, значит еще не до конца здоровы. Хотя с другой стороны сидеть вредно даже здоровым!
Хорошо, что вам лучше. Так держать, чтобы без обострений, постепенно плавно выздороветь!


----------



## ЛилияБ (3 Окт 2019)

@Александр_100, я настолько привыкла не сидеть, что уже и нет желания. Лежа работаю не потому, что болит когда сижу. А потому, что привыкла работать лежа и так мне нравится больше, чем сидя. Пока что не жалею, что сделала операцию. Надеюсь и не пожалею в дальнейшем.


----------



## Александр_100 (3 Окт 2019)

@ЛилияБ, Лежа даже лучше, меньше ППМ насилуете. Там только главное чтобы шея не страдала.
У меня в этом плане всяко плохо. Синя спина, лежа не могу шея начинает. Т.е. пока лежишь ничего, а как встанешь после даже часового лежания, голова чугунная и начинает ехать.


----------



## ЛилияБ (4 Окт 2019)

@Александр_100, у вас прям замкнутый круг какой тои сидя никак и лежа тоже...только стоя?


----------



## Александр_100 (6 Окт 2019)

ЛилияБ написал(а):


> @Александр_100, у вас прям замкнутый круг какой тои сидя никак и лежа тоже...только стоя?


Да, мой замкнутый круг к сожалению крутится вокруг неподвижного состояния! Т.е. не важно лежу, сижу или стою я - мне плохо. А вот когда я двигаюсь 8 часов в день, тогда я гораздо лучше себя начинаю чувствовать. 
Движение жизнь! Организм не обмануть. 
Если бы компьютер можно было заменить на большой дисплей 5,0х2,0 м например и делать работу так, чтобы постоянно двигаться, приседать наклоняться и т.п. - это было бы хорошее решение проблемы для меня. Но такого варианта нет к сожалению.


----------



## ЛилияБ (8 Окт 2019)

@Александр_100, да уж....сочувствую


----------



## Александр_100 (8 Окт 2019)

ЛилияБ написал(а):


> @Александр_100, да уж....сочувствую


Тело не дает сидеть на одном месте, тело хочет двигаться.
Просто я с профессией ошибся. Сидячая работа меня разрушает. А сейчас исправить профессию довольно сложно к сожалению. Дети хотят кушать.
По этому когда спрашивают сколько раз делать ЛФК в день. По мелочи раз 10-15 в день. Хотя бы 2-а упражнения за каждый подход.


----------



## ЛилияБ (8 Окт 2019)

@Александр_100, не приходят в голову профессии, связанные с постоянным движением, которые бы хорошо оплачивались...только фитнес инструктор если только...но их щас переизбыток


----------



## Александр_100 (8 Окт 2019)

ЛилияБ написал(а):


> @Александр_100, не приходят в голову профессии, связанные с постоянным движением, которые бы хорошо оплачивались...только фитнес инструктор если только...но их щас переизбыток


Согласен с вами на все 100%.  
Уже себе голову по этому поводу сломал и даже были попытки что-то поменять одно время. Но к сожалению так и не нашел ничего подходящего.
Да профессия подвижная в тепле только у инструкторов по всякой йоги, фитнесу, но их и так много.
А детей у меня 3-е. надо кормить! Люблю детей! Весело с ними. Вот и мучаю себя.


----------

